# Looking for a gunsmith to work on Marlin Model 1898 shotgun



## kc81c (Aug 10, 2010)

I inherited my grandpas Marlin 1898 12ga shotgun which he inherited from his father inlaw. It is the shotgun I remember him using when he would take me out hunting. Anyway the firing pin is broken from what I remember him telling me when he quit using it and would just want it checked over also to see if it is safe to fire. I will probably never use it anyway being I have my 12ga and is more of a sentimental value but just seems wrong for it not to be in working order. Any suggestions would be great I'm in Central ND south of Jamestown but get towards the Fargo area often.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Midwayusa has the firing pin via special order.

I would probably put it on the wall, but most competent gunsmiths could check it out and replace the firing pin. You may want to look for an older gunsmith as they may be more likely to have dealt with one before.


----------

